# Sainfoin innoculant storage



## sky_guy (Jun 25, 2013)

beepro said:


> Hi, All!
> 
> I bought a small bag of sainfoin innoculant for my sainfoin seeds. It is supposed to help the
> seeds grow better just like the legume. My question is how do I store the rest of the remaining innoculant
> ...


Store in a cool, dry place out of direct sunlight. Storage temperature should be between 40 and 77 degrees F. I'm not sure how viable it will remain once you've opened the package. I've always used up all my innoculant so I didn't have any left over. An unopened package only has a one season shelf life. I would use the remaining innoculant as soon as possible.

Good luck with the sainfoin. It's an excellent honeybee plant. My bees have been working it hard all season and the honey is amazing.


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

My guess would also be that the innoculant will not stay viable in storage very long. Maybe a few weeks or months. Cool dry conditions will help.

We used to innoculate soybeans for seed production with urban humus. We would always use it all and buy new each spring.

Tom


----------

